# Lowryder Smell Levels



## Afrikaaner (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey, i have been planning a lowryder #2 grow, but a major concern i cant seem to find an honest answer to is how much do they smell?  say 9 plants growing, what should i expect?  thanks!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey man, sorry can't help you here, but i have also been wanting to grow that strain and also wonder about the smell  any one help us out?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 3, 2008)

L/R#2 has a low odour, no probs with the smell, but im talking of growing outside.


----------



## Afrikaaner (Mar 5, 2008)

how about indoor grow?  i kinda need to know to budget my spending and whether i need to invest in a filter or ozone generator or whatnot plays a significant role in getting everything i need.


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

These ozone generators i personally wouldn't use them, i seem to remember hearing one of my high lvl biology or was it chemistry proffessors saying ozone, while some is good for the envioronment as a whole it can cause cancer and all sorts of nastys.  i just made a carbon filter following the instructions in the diy section and it was cheap and to easy. order 12 lb of carbon off ebay for i think 20$ shipped and the parts was prolly about that mayb 30, plus you'll need a fan and that will add a bit unless you scrounge an old computer fan like i did.

hopefully 12 lbs of carbon will last awhile, i can't see my 6 in filter using more then 1 lbs we'll see when i get it though.


----------



## Afrikaaner (Mar 5, 2008)

hmm....ill have to look into diy filters.  any good links?


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 5, 2008)

My three LRx1 stunk pretty bad in my house and it's a three bedroom two bath. It was a closet grow with cracked door for ventilation. First thing you smelled when you walked into the house!


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420 all you need to know, the 8 inch is prolly only if your commercial, i downsized to 6 inch and its still pretty big.


----------



## COWGIRL413 (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought one from  Foothill Filters.  Price was great, Quality better than expected.  They are really helpful, Made sure I got the correct size for my room.
Check em out http://stores.ebay.com/FOOTHILL-FILTERS
Good Growing


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2008)

COWGIRL413 said:
			
		

> I bought one from  Foothill Filters.  Price was great, Quality better than expected.  They are really helpful, Made sure I got the correct size for my room.
> Check em out http://stores.ebay.com/FOOTHILL-FILTERS
> Good Growing


Hmmmmmmmm.. 3 posts, and _"EVERYONE"_ includes a link to "Foothill filters" and ebay.?? 
A word of caution, we don't allow spamming here.
THANkS


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 22, 2008)

Well spotted Hick!


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's a diy carbon filter, I used this design and there is zero smell in my grow area...
http://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44954-dresser-3-sq-ft-20-a-13.html


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Well spotted Hick!


... We all appreciate a good link, good source, shop, information, ect. As long as "THAT" is the purpose, and not simply promotion of a site/source/store. 
  We have no way of distinguishing if you are an affiliate, or simply suggesting a store that you personally have used and liked. 
  I just found it questionable, since COWGIRL is a brand new member, and every post included the same link.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 22, 2008)

so what about gagjababy's post above yours hick? and this guys been around for a month or so too unlike cowgirl


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 22, 2008)

look at my past posts thorn  I'm not promoting anything...


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> so what about gagjababy's post above yours hick? and this guys been around for a month or so too unlike cowgirl


What about it??. 
Is it linked to a store?.. nope. It's a DIY...a helpfull link..
Has ganjababy linked to rollitup in every post?.. nope..
I just issued COWGIRL a caution _IF_ she was spamming. If she would like to join in the forums with more helpfull information, she will be welcomed, I'm sure.

    I appreciate your concern with my moderating "AGAIN" though THORN.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 22, 2008)

no worries, i thought there was worry that clicking any link away from this site was dangerous (concerning the IP conversation in another thread)?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 24, 2008)

hey bro the smell on lowryders shouldnt be too bad i think you could do the five you pm'd me about without a filter ive never use a filter of any kind even with my autoflowering ak47's


----------



## Afrikaaner (Mar 24, 2008)

alright, thank you lowrydergrower, i was looking for someone who could say with complete confidence one way or another.  and poof there you are.  thanks again!


----------

